# Monitor randomly restarts itself



## kiseob (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, so my monitor has recently started 'restarting' itself every so often. By this, I mean the monitor shuts off for around 3 minutes whilst the computer continues to run normally. It is strange, as music and sound continues to function normally, but the monitor just turns off and resets every 20 minutes or so. So, it's getting quite irritating. Computer is just over 6 months old... so I don't know what's up.

Anyone know what's going on?

Monitor: Asus VS248H
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit
Gskill Sniper 8GB Ram
GTX 560 TI Hawk
TX750 Corsair PSU
i5 2500k
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi kiseob :wave:

Does the monitor give any indication when it's about to fail (flickers, ripples, wobbles etc.)? 

It could be either a specific component, the power supply or the back-light overheating or just failing. Try running your hand across the back of the monitor, feeling for any warm spots.

There's not much that can be done to repair monitors, you often need specialist equipment to find the precise fault, once you manage to open 'em up :sigh:


----------



## Techmaniac32 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think that your monitor have problem. My monitor (Viewsonic VA2248 21.5'') recently started to turn off. After few days it turned off and it hardly turned on again. The last days,before i replace it I had to press and hold the power button of my monitor for around 10 minutes to turn it on.


----------

